# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Alfabeti i Djallit

## ABIGAIL

Alfabeti i Djallit


*Baza e gjykimit tonë mbi zakonet dhe praktikat supersticioze okulte. Gjera pas te cilave fshihet veprimtaria djallezore dhe fuqite e erresires se botes frymore. Shmangiuni ketyre gjerave per te miren tuaj. Nuk mund ta imagjinoni se cfare fshihet pas ketyre dhe nuk mund te shihni anen e erret te ketyre gjerave.*

*1. Anthroposofia
2. Astrologjia
3. Ateizmi
4. Diagnoza e syrit
5. Ditë e data të shënuara
6. E ecura mbi zjarr
7. Falli i dorës
8. Falli me letra
9. Fanatizmi
10. Fantazmat
11. Fetiçizmet
12. Hajmalitë
13. Heqja e lytheve
14. Herezia
15. Hipnoza
16. Joga
17. Klervuajanca
18. Letërsi okulte
19. Letrat mbrojtëse
20. Lëvizja e gjuhëve
21. Magjepsja
22. Magjia
23. Magjia e vdekjes
24. Magjia e zezë dhe e bardhë
25. Masonët e rinj
26. Mesmerizmi
27. Metodat magjike të të shëruarit
28. Neo-Racionalizmi
29. Parashikimi i fatit
30. Parashikimi me hënën
31. Përkushtimi me nënshkrim gjaku
32. Psikoanaliza
33. Psikografia
34. Psikometria
35. Screening
36. Simbolizmi numerik
37. Spiritizmi
38. Sugjestionimi mendor
39. Supersticioni
40. Shenjat profetizuese
41. Shkenca kristiane
42. Shkopi dhe penduli
43. Telepatia
44. Teologjia moderne
45. Terapia e ngjyrave
46. Transferenca
47. Umbanda dhe Makumba*

----------


## xlindax

> Alfabeti i Djallit
> 
> 
> *Baza e gjykimit tonë mbi zakonet dhe praktikat supersticioze okulte. Gjera pas te cilave fshihet veprimtaria djallezore dhe fuqite e erresires se botes frymore. Shmangiuni ketyre gjerave per te miren tuaj. Nuk mund ta imagjinoni se cfare fshihet pas ketyre dhe nuk mund te shihni anen e erret te ketyre gjerave.*
> 
> *1. Anthroposofia
> 2. Astrologjia
> 3. Ateizmi
> 4. Diagnoza e syritPo kjo pse ?
> ...


*Sikur te shpjegoje dhe pak cfar jan do me beje nje nder se shumicen (x mos te then te gjitha) nuk i kuptova...*

----------


## sulioti

Keto Nuk Jan Alfabeti I Djallit Por Gjerat Qe Te Paret Tan I Trasheguan Nga Shkenca E Te Pareve Te Tyre E Keto U Quajten Si Djallezore E U Fshehen Nga Prifterinje Hoxhallar E Me Von Per Tju A Servirur Popullit Te Thjeshte Si Produkte Qe Zoti I Ka Ber Per Njerzit.

Njerzit Mendje Hapur Sbin Kurre Viktima  Viktima Ngelin Gjith Ata Qe Besojne Shume Ne Gjerat Qe Njeres Mendje Hapur Thuren Per Viktimat E Tyre.

----------


## xfiles

Ato jane Dijet e Antikitetit te trasheguara deri tek ne,
nese per ty Djall=Dije, atehere ke te drejte qe eshte alfabeti i djallit, per me teper i perpiluar shume keq dhe ve bast se nuk e ke idene se çfare domethenie kane ne te vertete te pakten 75% e pikave qe parashtrove.

----------


## albani1

Ne fakt do te kerkoja nje pergjigje nga ju qe jeni futur ne kete teme.
Me thoni a njihni ndonje person qe eshte sheruar apo cliruar nga keto praktika?
Ju lutem me dergoni nese po ndonje leter apo raport mjekesor te atij personi nga nje mjek i njohur ne Shqiperi dhe me doktoratura ose me diploma pas universitare qe ky person na qenka sheruar nga keto praktika.
Neso nuk njihni ndonje person atehere beni mire ti denonconi keto praktika dhe tu largoheni atyre.
Faleminderit

Nese ato ne thonjeza quhen alfabet i Djallit atehere une po shpall Fjalen e Perendise qe cdo gjuhe dhe cdo alfabet do te rrefeje se Jezus Krishti eshte Zot nuk ka nga tja mbaje tjeter.

----------


## Inteligjentja

PSIKOTERAPIA? Mire te tjerat qe s'po i ngas fare po PSIKOTERAPIA? Po talleni? Edhe po kam degjuar plot sherime nga njerez te mire (jo ata mashtruesit se dihet qe ka plot te tille) edhe parashikime qe kane dale te verteta. A i beson apo jo eshte zgjedhje personale po qe te thuash nje shkence eshte "vegel e djallit" duhet te jesh shume mesjetar/e . What's next? Djegja e psikologeve ne turra drujsh?

----------


## Testim

Pse ky është alfabeti i djallit?

A ka ndonjë fakt që ky është alfabeti i djallit?

A ka ndonjë fakt që të më bind se këto gjëra janë të frikshme?

----------


## [Perla]

Mbi çfare bazash i rreshton ato 47 alternativa ?

----------


## Kliti11

po diagnosa e syrit c'ne?

----------


## mesia4ever

Feja eshte me e keqja, pra eshte 'shkronja' e pare e ketij alfabeti... :xx:

----------


## Apollyon

> 43. Telepatia


Edhe kjo e djallit qenka?

----------


## stella stellina

nuk eshte e vertete qe kjo eshte alfabeti i djallit,aty pashe ca emra qe ne fakt vetem jane ne te mire te njerezimit dhe aspak djallezore...ama duke u quajtur si tabu jane klasifikuar perhere ne rangun e gjerave te frikshme,dhe kush me mire se djalli i personifikon...ne fakt psikoanaliza eshte shume e rendesishme,po ashtu joga,telepatia etj..

----------


## Spy Agent

*Ai qe ka shkruar keto ka qene i pire se mire qe i thote por pa i arsyetuar.

Une i bej nje pyetje. Po te shohesh televizor a ben pjese ne fjalorin e Djallit.*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> *Psikoanaliza*


edhe Psikoanaliza e djallit!? lol  :ngerdheshje: 


ps : burimin nga e ke marre postoje munsisht  :shkelje syri:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Alfabeti i Djallit
> 
> 
> *Baza e gjykimit tonë mbi zakonet dhe praktikat supersticioze okulte. Gjera pas te cilave fshihet veprimtaria djallezore dhe fuqite e erresires se botes frymore. Shmangiuni ketyre gjerave per te miren tuaj. Nuk mund ta imagjinoni se cfare fshihet pas ketyre dhe nuk mund te shihni anen e erret te ketyre gjerave.*
> 
> *1. Anthroposofia
> 2. Astrologjia
> 3. Ateizmi
> 4. Diagnoza e syrit
> ...


Mbi 50% e ketyre kan bere qe njerzit te ken njohuri me te medha ne jete, perjashto dokrat e hejmalive etj si ato

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ajo e fundit :flutura: mbanda dhe Makumba,qenka e forte......
Djalli duhet te perdori alfabet te keq,po te pakten ka humor...

----------


## ABIGAIL

*. Baza e gjykimit tonë mbi zakonet dhe praktikat supersticioze okulte.


Supersticioni ka molepsur shpirtin e njeriut në çdo kohë dhe e ka burimin tek frika dhe dëshira për pushtet. Me supersticion kuptojmë varësinë e disa forcave dhe fenomeneve të pakuptueshme, që nuk drejtohen nga ligjet e zakonshme të natyrës, nga psiqika, ose ndryshe, besimin se disa ngjarje janë rastësisht të lidhura me gjëra të cilat, në aparencë, duket sikur nuk kanë fare të bëjnë me to. 

Ky është përcaktimi që Dr. Schrank-u i bën thelbit të supersticionit. Supersticioni dhe besimi janë në kontrast të thellë me njëri-tjetrin, ndonëse përshkrimi që mund t'i bëhet njërit apo tjetrit është në varësi të ideologjisë dhe ideve fetare që ka personi i cili po shpreh një gjykim mbi to. Fjala vjen, Budisti ose Muslimani e reduktojnë besimin kristian në një supersticion dhe herezi. Duhet pra të sqarojmë mirë që në fillim se mbi cilën bazë po e bëjmë këtë analizë.

Gjithçka që di kisha kristiane mbi supersticionin, ia thotë dhe ia sqaron asaj Krishti. Për ne Jezu Krishti është ai që ndan frymët. Ai është shkëmbi i patundur mbi të cilin thyhen të gjitha valët e ndryshueshme të opinioneve ideologjike. Gjithçka motivon Krishti është besim, gjithçka që kundërshton Krishti është supersticion. Ky është kriteri i gjërë mbi të cilin jemi në gjendje të gjykojmë idetë supersticioze. Linjat tona drejtuese nuk janë marrë vetëm nga parimet e shkencës fizike, po nga Fjala e Perëndisë.

Ky pohim sjell me vete një linjë të rëndësishme demarkacioni. Gjithkush lexon literaturë shkencore kundër supersticionit, do të kuptojë menjëherë se, pikëvështrimi i saj është shumë i ndryshëm nga qëndrimi i besimit kristian. Shkenca njeh vetëm ligje dhe koncepte thjesht njerëzore. Ajo i përshtatet botës materiale. Kjo edhe justifikohet, sepse ajo pretendon të ketë të bëjë vetëm me atë që është e kuptueshme dhe racionale. E mbinatyrshmja, transcendentalja, demoniakja dhe hyjnorja nuk hyjnë në sferën e kërkimeve të saj. 


Shkenca shpreson të kuptojë vetëm ato gjëra që mund të përfshihen brenda kufijve të saj të ngushtë racionalë. Për këtë arsye, shpesh herë ajo e ka sjellë djallin në një plan llogjik për ta shpjeguar dhe, për pasojë, e ka bërë të papërfillshëm. Prandaj nuk mund të mbështetemi tek shkenca për të kuptuar me të vërtetë se ç`është supersticioni.

 Prej këtej rrjedh se edhe mjetet mbrojtëse të shkencëtarit janë të pamjaftueshme. Kjo tregohet edhe në librin Hexen unter uns? të Johann Kruse-it. Nga pikëpamja e materialit që përmban, ky është një nga librat më informative mbi supersticionin sot. Po autori mbështet opinionin se nuk ka fenomene të pastra që lidhen me supersticionin. Ai nuk arrin të kuptojë bekgraundin e vërtetë të supersticionit, se ndryshe nuk do t'i quante të padëmshme praktika të tilla si hipnotizimi.

Nga ana tjetër, shkenca nuk është kaq e interesuar të shpjegojë thellësisht supersticionin, sesa të kërkojë shpjegime në psikologjinë e nivelit të thellë. Fjala vjen, Dr. Schrank mendon se një vegim që i shfaqet dikujt është një projektim i subkoshiencës së tij. Ai gjithashtu është i mendimit se një grup i zakonshëm personash mund të kenë sëbashku një vizion, ose një vegim, me të dëgjuar, ose të parë, në rast se vuajnë prej të ashtuquajturit halucinacion kolektiv. 

Mundet ky të jetë shpjegimi në shumë raste. Mësimet e Jänsch-it mbi imazhet e transferuara (eidetike), apo teoria e arkeotipeve e Jungut, flasin për mundësinë e një interpretimi të tillë. Megjithatë, nga ana tjetër, besimi kristian pranon fakte dhe dimensione që kapërcejnë kufijtë e një mendjeje vetëm shkencore.

Supersticioni nuk është vetëm shenja e budallallëkut, naivitetit, mungesës së dijeve, po tregon gjithashtu një prirje ndaj forcave që janë kundërshtare të Perëndisë. Raca njerëzore tërhiqet nga dy fuqi të mëdha dhe është shumë e dobët për të qëndruar neutrale. Është mirë të kujtojmë fjalën që thotë: "T'i mbyllësh derën besimit, do të thotë t'i hapësh derën supersticionit."

 Ta themi ndryshe, po të hedhim poshtë Perëndinë, Satanai nuk do të na ndahet. Apostulli Pavël e thotë edhe më qartë tek Efesianët 6:12: "Se lufta jonë nuk është kundër gjakut dhe mishit, po kundër parësive, kundër pushteteve, kundër sundimtarëve të errësirës së kësaj bote, kundër frymëve të liga në viset qiellore." Si besimtarë, ne pranojmë realitetin e këtyre forcave. 

Nga ana tjetër, nuk duhet të kalojmë edhe në ekstremin tjetër dhe t'i vëmë gjithë gjërave që nuk kuptojmë etiketën "demoniak". Edhe si besimtarë mund të përfitojmë nga gjetjet e shkencës, sepse kjo përputhet me atë që Perëndia i porositi që në fillim njeriut që të nënshtronte tokën (Gjeneza 1:28).

Nga ana tjetër, shkenca nuk ka të drejtë të thotë fjalën e fundit në këtë çështje dhe është fodullëk nga ana e shkencëtarëve kur kanë këtë pretendim.
Edhe pse ka dy fuqi kundërshtare në këtë botë, nuk do të thotë se njerëzit tërhiqen pa shpresë sa andej, sa këtej midis këtyre të dyjave. Jo, ajo që ka thënë Arkimedi se donte të kishte një pikë referimi të pavarur në tokë, dhe kjo do të thotë përtej influencës së shkencës, është bërë realitet. 

Kryqi i Krishtit qëndron në botë duke dëshmuar se ai i ka dhënë fund gjithë fuqive të errësirës. Kënga triumfatore e psalmistit është plotësuar: "Një britmë gëzimi dhe fitoreje jehon në çadrat e të drejtëve; dora e djathtë e Zotit bën çudi" (Ps.118:15 e më poshtë). Vdekja dhe ferri kanë humbur fuqinë. Duke pasur shpinën të sigurtë me këtë fitore, një person është në gjendje të shprehet qartë e me besim lidhur me forcat demoniake, duke ditur se Krishti ka marrë edhe fortesat e fundit të fuqisë së tyre. 

E dimë se sa të tmerrshme janë këto forca të Satanait, po e dimë gjithashtu se me Krishtin nuk na ndodh asnjë e keqe. Ne na është dhënë fjala e Zotit: "Shiko, të kam dhënë autoritet mbi gjithë fuqinë e armikut dhe asgjë nuk do të të dëmtojë." Kështu pra me sytë tek Jezui mund t'i afrohemi alfabetit të Djallit. Ndrojtja e Zotit e mposht frikën nga Satanai.*

----------


## ABIGAIL

*1. Anthroposofia

Anthroposofia, e themeluar nga Rudolf Steiner, ka si synim të eksplorojë natyrën njerëzore. 
Ajo përfshin ushtrime të përqëndrimit për të zotëruar mendimin dhe vullnetin e për të zgjuar forcat latente okulte tek njeriu. 
Me një proces klervuajance synohet të arrihet vizioni i një bote transcendentale dhe i ekzistencës së mëparshme të njeriut.
Rruga biblike e shpëtimit nëpërmjet besimit tek Shpëtimtari zëvëndësohet me vizione mistike. 
Një nga doktrinat kryesore të anthroposofisë është besimi tek riinkarnacioni. Mendohet se njeriu vjen në botë çdo 800 vjet. Ja dy shëmbuj për të ilustruar këtë.

I/1. (Shembull) Një profesor suedes bëri këtë eksperiment duke përdorur hipnozën. 
Ai e pyeti personin që ishte objekt i eksperimentit, lidhur me gjëra që kishin të bënin me fëmijërinë dhe fillimet e jetës së vet dhe pastaj filloi ta pyesë lidhur me ngjarje përpara lindjes së saj. 
Gruaja e hipnotizuar u përgjigj saktë, siç u konfirmua edhe nga disa dokumenta zyrtarë të kohës. 
Njerëzit që besojnë tek riinkarnacioni do të thoshin se kjo është një provë që mbështet besimin e tyre.

I/2. Duke vajtur nga Mynihu në Karlsruhe, ndalova në autostradë për të marrë në burrë që bënte autostop. 
Kur hypi në makinë, filluam të bisedojmë dhe e pyeta për punën që bënte. Më tha se ishte prift anthroposofist.
 E pyeta për idetë qëndrore të besimit të tij dhe më tha se, në qëndër, ishte riinkarnacioni. 
Vazhdoi të më tregojë se sipas besimit të tyre, njeriu vjen në botë çdo 800 vjet. 
Shpesh, tha ai, mund të gjesh se çfarë ka qënë një person më parë duke gjykuar prirjet e tij, preferencat dhe tendencat e së tashmes. 
I thashë se do të kisha shumë dëshirë të dija se çfarë kisha qënë 800 vjet më parë. 

Atëhere ai më pyeti se çfarë paragjykimesh kisha. Për ta ngatërruar, i thashë se priftërinjtë më ngrinin nervat. Menjëherë erdhi përgjigjja se përpara 800 vjetësh kisha qënë profesor teologjie.
 Akoma sot nuk e kuptoj llogjikën e këtij konkluzioni.
E kam të qartë se nuk mund ta analizosh anthroposofinë me disa fjali. 
Për ata që duan të hyjnë më thellë në këtë temë, do të rekomandoja librin e Hutten-it Seher, Grübler, Enthusiasten (vëzhgues, mendimtarë dhe enthusiastë). 

Tani për tani na mjafton vetëm një skicim në vija të përgjithshme. Teoria e Steiner-it është një kombinim i çuditshëm i mendimit indian, gnostik, okult, teosofik, idealist, kristian, 
që ndonëse tërheqës, është shumë i rrezikshëm dhe i gabuar.
Pas botimit të parë të këtij libri, takova një ish shok të Rudolf Steiner-it i cili më tha: "Kam disa letra qarkore të Steiner-it në të cilat jep instruksione se, si të praktikohet ngritja e tavolinës. 
Si u konfrontova me këto praktika spiritiste, e lashë lëvizjen." Një eksperiencë e kësaj natyre duhet t'u hapë sytë atyre që merren me anthroposofi.*

----------

